# have any of you bought the plant bulbs at walmart?



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had luck with the Aponogeton bulbs, with about half of them sprouting.

The flowers look like this:










I've also tried two packages of the lily bulbs, with none of the sprouting.


----------



## Mols (Feb 26, 2007)

I've bought them and the tiger lotus, and have had good results with both. Another good thing is that there is a guarantee, I've heard that people who have sent the bulbs that didn't sprout back that they received even more of them back to compensate. Some of them seem to take a lot longer to sprout than others.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate walmart and refuse to shop there.


----------



## Mols (Feb 26, 2007)

Walmart is not the only place that you can get these. IMO the place is irrelevant to the posters question


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Mols said:


> Walmart is not the only place that you can get these. IMO the place is irrelevant to the posters question


I know, I just felt obligated to state the fact that i do not like walmart


----------



## Khandurian (Oct 25, 2006)

I bought a package from there once. If I remember correctly there was like 5 bulbs in it. Only 2 of them actually sprouted, the other 3 just turned to mold.

It was actually growing quite well. It bloomed like the one turbowagon showed, but then my Pink Kisser developed a taste for the leaves and that quickly killed that plant.

This particular bulbs can also be picked up at PetNo. Errr... PetCo. They will also grow in very low light. I think I only had 1.5watts per gallon at the time.


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've bought both of them and and good results. At Pet"co" what kind of plants are in the "Betta Bulbs"?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What section in Walmart did you find the bulbs in? I can never find it.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

In the pet department. In the fish section. I could never find them at my local walmart either. I read that walmart is going to stop selling fish and fish supplies in a lot of their stores soon. That's why I got the bulbs while I was out of state. I flew them home in my baggage with me. :hihi:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

These will grow in almost no light.... This picture was taken right after I got my coralife fixture. Previously they were growing in < 1W/gallon, with no fertilizers, and clown puke for substrate. :hihi:


----------



## stephenk (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought them several years ago and, if memory serves, almost all of them sprouted.

However, in the last 2 months I have purchased 2 packages of aponogeton bulbs and 1 lilly, and only 1 apono sprouted. I sent them to the return address with my reciepts about 2 weeks ago. We'll see if I get replacements.

Stephen


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

TigerLilly said:


> I read that walmart is going to stop selling fish and fish supplies in a lot of their stores soon.


infact you can sign here to add to the force of ppl that wish for them to stop.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/265582122.?ltl=1173285048


----------



## kkentert (Jan 21, 2007)

I got a pack from petco and not one of the sprouted. They have a guarantee, but i thought it was too much effort to pull them out and send the rotted bulbs into the manufacturer.


----------



## stephenk (Feb 25, 2007)

I still haven't recieved my replacement bulbs in the mail. I am starting to think they won't come, even though the package said replacements would be mailed "immediatly." If you really want aponos, I ordered some from freshwateraquariumplants.com along with a plant package. My order was for 4, I recieved 7 or 8, and all of them sprouted but 1.


----------



## Khandurian (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I can agree that they stop selling the fish, I hope they dont stop selling the equipment though. I would hate to loose my only source for 10 gallon birthing tanks that they sell for 9$!!!


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

Khandurian said:


> Well, I can agree that they stop selling the fish, I hope they dont stop selling the equipment though. I would hate to loose my only source for 10 gallon birthing tanks that they sell for 9$!!!


You now the petsmart by me sells 10gals for $7. Meijers sells them for $6.50


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I bought the bulbs, actually I didn't, my girlfriend did, as she saw me looking at them for like 4 minutes deciding whether I wanted to waste $3. They didn't sprout. Didn't bother to send them back in.


----------



## KenfromLATech (Mar 12, 2007)

I bought a pack that sprouted once and two packs that didn't. For the same price you can get some nice plants from the swap n shop section.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

They haven't sprouted yet. It says I have 30 days.


----------



## JeremyofAZ (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought like 2 packs about a year ago. There were about 10 bulbs between the 2 packs and only 2 spouted. A lillly, which I didn't want and tossed, and a apon crispus which I still have in my tank. These bulbs seem to be the rejects since they are much much smaller maybe 1/4 the size of the bulbs I have seen from the major online stores and the ones they sale sprouting at my LFS.


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

TigerLilly said:


> In the pet department. In the fish section. I could never find them at my local walmart either. I read that walmart is going to stop selling fish and fish supplies in a lot of their stores soon. That's why I got the bulbs while I was out of state. I flew them home in my baggage with me. :hihi:


One of our walmarts quit carrying fish...sucks...they took better care of the fish than most of them do. Aways clean tanks w/no dead fish in them...then the one that always has dead fish (or no fish at all) and nasty tanks still carrys them! I don't understand the logic?!

OH...back on subject...I bought the bulbs several yrs ago (before I knew about light), and they grew (3 out of the 5...I think) grew, and the others did not...I just threw the others away. I did eventually lost the ones that grew due to poor lighting.


----------



## stephenk (Feb 25, 2007)

stephenk said:


> I still haven't recieved my replacement bulbs in the mail.


Well I guess I spoke too soon, my replacement bulbs came today. I recieved 10, a couple more than I included. However, they didn't send me a replacement lily. I couldn't send it in because it was too rotten and gross.

Overall, the experience was still more hassle than it was worth. I would avoid the packaged bulbs. If your already placing an online plant order, I would get them from somewhere like freshwateraquariumplants.com.

Stephen


----------



## makailasmom (Dec 7, 2008)

*replacements from walmart bulbs*



stephenk said:


> Well I guess I spoke too soon, my replacement bulbs came today. I recieved 10, a couple more than I included. However, they didn't send me a replacement lily. I couldn't send it in because it was too rotten and gross.
> 
> Overall, the experience was still more hassle than it was worth. I would avoid the packaged bulbs. If your already placing an online plant order, I would get them from somewhere like freshwateraquariumplants.com.
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen, I bought the ones from walmart and misplaced the address to send them back to, any chance you may have it still? Thanks, appreciate your help! ~Tina


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought some , after a few weeks nothing had grown. So I took one out and smelled, it was rotten. I took the rest out an pitced them. Im thinking about trying the ones at petco, if one grows it will be like a ten dollar plant!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you add some pictures of what had sprouted from the bulbs?


----------



## matt_vasko (Dec 9, 2008)

I purchased the bulbs from pet"co" before and the plant that grew from that bulb is a monster.... In my 55 gallon it has covered the entire surface of the water with huge basketball sized lily pads and the root system formed a carpet like mesh throughout my substrate. I have to cut the pads off every week because they grow like an inch or two a day. They plant is all lily pads and they are reddish green in color, with no flowers Does anyone know what this plant is called?


----------



## matt_vasko (Dec 9, 2008)

I know I know pictures i don't have one yet


----------



## matt_vasko (Dec 9, 2008)

Plants


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Matt, what sort of lighting do you have in there? I'm making the uneducated guess that you have a water lily (no idea what, though) and it seems pretty happy.


----------



## matt_vasko (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 130 watt pc light with 10k bulbs I used to dose with excel and other stuff but now the lily pad just runs the show haha
Thanks


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

retoid said:


> I hate walmart and refuse to shop there.


I am with you totally!!!!


----------



## outlate (Dec 11, 2008)

*petco bulbs*

I bought some of these in Feb of 2008. None grew, sent them to the address for replacements last april. I just received my bulbs. I totally forgot about them, it had been like 8 months. I will post pictures if any of them grow.


----------



## Mattydiah (Dec 16, 2008)

Ive done Walmart bulbs a few times. Most of them seem to sprout, but theres almost always a dead one in the package.

I've had the one that sprouts flowers in my tank for a while now. They sprout bulbs every now and then that you can cut off and replant.

Honestly, they will grow in anything if you can get them to sprout. When I first planted them, I had crap light, no ferts and no CO2 and they grew like weeds.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I went to Petsmart and brought the Top Fin Betta Bulbs.
I always wanted them so badly and try it out. They came with at least 10 little bulbs.

I'll let everyone know if they decide to sprout.


----------



## outlate (Dec 11, 2008)

About how long for these to sprout? And also which bulbs are which? Got a lot of long thin ones. Was wondering what they will be.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

you won't know till they grow... bro...

It depends on the tank... no joke, they will sprout with no light, I am dead serious.

In my 20 gal high light, EI dosing, DIY CO2 (upkept) I have 2 of them and they are all over the place, I have 3 flowering heads per bulb outside of the tank. 

In my highly neglected 55, nothing but sand and cold water, I have one that has two pads and a pitiful excuse for a flower.

It takes time, it took a month for the ones in my 20 Gal to take off, now they've done away with their bulb and are self sustaining.


----------



## ofrd3steve (Feb 4, 2009)

*walmart plant bulbs*

i bought some apologens bulbs from walmart. the easyiest way to get these to grow is as follows..... plant all the bulbs that you want into the tank under neath the gravel. wait 24 hours take them out discard any that float. the ones that float are rotten and not even worth the time of growing. keep the ones that sink right away. spread out the roots so they can catch onto ur substrate. plant roots down and the head up just above the gravel. make sure they are away from air bubbler wands or any other decorations that move the water. it might move them around and the roots wont catch onto anything. make sure you have a good substrate such as complete substrate from tetra. have good lighting, floresenct compacts work best. keep light on for 10 hours then of for 12. sometimes the fish will nibble at it once it starts sprouting in that case you really cant avoid it. if its still not growing you could try using some fertilizer to git it going alot faster. another good suggestion is to get co2 injection. this works for me i can get 4 out of 5 to grow!!!! not to appealing plants so i dont waste much time with these kind of bulbs. i like to see what it looks like before i buy it. took me awile to figure out how to grow these, i recomend not wasting time with them go out and buy full grown plants from a fish store.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

okay i bought 6 packs of these bulbs. I put them all in my ten gallon tank early Dec only two of the have started to grow. i don't know how many of them i have pull out and thrown away due to fungi growing on them.


----------



## NateFank (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought a pack of these from petsmart, my lily has started growing and same with the onion plant and its only been like 3 weeks, i have a 55gal with 48" t5 2 54w bulbs, diy co2 and excel daily


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

I picked up a pack a while back. Planted four in the tank, two in a pot on the windowsill. Two sprouted in the tank, one has flowered. Both on the windowsill sprouted and grow fine, thoughh no flowers yet. The pot is kept damp, boglike, and has heavy amounts of peat in the planting mix.

Jeff


----------



## outlate (Dec 11, 2008)

It's been 5 weeks and nothing happening yet, none of them floated, but none have sprouted yet either.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

If they feel soft or smell bad, dont leave them in your tank. Petco has been getting bulbs that still have a little moisture in them. Most of the ones at Walmart are very dried up. Watch for the ones with some weight to them to start, Id guess this product has a shelf life thats only a few months or so.


----------



## seadee33 (Oct 27, 2009)

*lilly*

I used bulbs from Wal mart. Sometimes they sprout sometimes not. But I have a beutiful deep red lilly in one of my tanks from these bulbs. It grows with no light, no fert,s no co2. It grows faster in better conditions, but does not need any pampering. It splits off into new plants as well that I transfer to other tanks. The guarantee is usless to me because I can never seem to mail it back (just a bad procrastinator I guess) Im going out to get some of the ones from petco/petsmart today. I will try them out and post how they come out.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

matt_vasko said:


> Plants


Mine look exactly like this. They have grown wonderfully. I am wondering if I clip them will they grow back. Yes mine are from walmart as well. They have overwhelmed the tank and the fish absolutely love them.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got the apogen bulbs... Had them sprout and one rot...just be sure to remove it when it gets mushy. The one that sprouted died because I had in it a .25wpg tank...


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

My walmart bulb sprout 2 days ago, it now has 3 sprouts and they are starting to get all curly. 3 of the 5 bulbs now have sprouts. It's been a little over 2 weeks, but once the sprout shows they take off quick.


----------

